# I think I have



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Ms Picky Paws figured out. She has been turning that cute nose up at just about everything I've tried to get her to eat. With the look, Whaaa, you tryin to poison me?

Last night and this morning I put it on a plate. She ate it, and was looking for more!!!!

WooHoo, I hope this is our solution.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

If that works for Miss Picky Paws, I say. "go for it!"


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie won't eat or drink out of stainless bowls! Last two meals of Grandma Lucy have been "served" on a plate and he has inhaled them! Glad you figured things out!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What did she deign to eat????


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Same thing with us! We tried every dog bowl for sale and then finally put the food on one of our every day china saucers and they ate!! Maybe they are prissy dogs afterall!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

yay! keep it going if it's working!

Could it be a malt thing? Obi prefers flat surfaces too- So I put his food in the bowl...he grabs a mouthful and then takes it over to the carpet or rug to chomp it up  Unless, he's realllly hungry then he'll just stay at the bowl if I'm standing there with him :wacko1:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Micky won't eat out of bowls either. I consider it like they think they are sticking their heads in a hole when they eat out of a bowl, and then they can't see around them and feel threatened somehow. When they're eating off of a plate, they can still see.


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

My Jack Russell was the same way. She got that way when she got sick. Sometimes she'd have a full course meal on our stoneware.


----------



## Nervusrek (Apr 17, 2012)

My Sawyer is the same way - he prefers his food on a flat surface. Yet he drinks water from a bowl. What's the difference? 

He'll eventually eat from the bowl but takes ONE piece out, walks away to eat it, then comes back. It takes FOREVER for him to finish his meal. 

My sister's Malt is much more picky. He insists on being fed by hand. He absolutely refuses to eat from his bowl. So glad I never encouraged THAT. Whew!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How funny is that ? Only fine china for Picky Paws (and Ollie LOL). 
Jodi usually eats out of a shallow steel dish, I think it's a cat dish. But he'll eat out of a steel bowl too. He doesn't like any clanking of dishes though, he'll leave the room until it's quiet.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Hmmmm...I have been feeding my kids on china plates for ages. I started when Ru went toothless and it seemed easier for her. For special occasions I use the Royal Doultan. I guess the pickier your fluff the finer your china needs to be...it isn't the food, it's the presentation..:huh: Maybe you guys with super picky pups need to take a course on "plating"...maybe if you stacked their food on a pretty pyramid design and added a sprig of endive they would be happier...parsley might do.:innocent:


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Ms Picky Paws is eating of 40 yo Correlle dishes. She is currently eating Halo Small Breed dry kibble. Its made here in the States, I think. The home office is in Tampa, I actually applied for work there many years ago. I checked it out, it has a 4 star rating.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I thought Opey was strange with his eating. We put his food in a bowl and when he is really hungry he will eat it from the bowl but I mostly have to dump some of it on the floor. He will eat the bits off the floor, then he will eat the remaining food in bowl from the bowl ... Silly boy!!!


----------



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2011)

My fluff eats out of a small metal plate. When I first got her I used a small stainless bowl and she would take her paw and pull the kibble onto the floor, so I gave up on the bowl.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Nervusrek said:


> My Sawyer is the same way - he prefers his food on a flat surface. Yet he drinks water from a bowl. What's the difference?
> *
> He'll eventually eat from the bowl but takes ONE piece out, walks away to eat it, then comes back. It takes FOREVER for him to finish his meal. *
> 
> My sister's Malt is much more picky. He insists on being fed by hand. He absolutely refuses to eat from his bowl. So glad I never encouraged THAT. Whew!


yeah! Obi does this too!!!



Sylie said:


> Hmmmm...I have been feeding my kids on china plates for ages. I started when Ru went toothless and it seemed easier for her. For special occasions I use the Royal Doultan. I guess the pickier your fluff the finer your china needs to be...it isn't the food, it's the presentation..:huh: *Maybe you guys with super picky pups need to take a course on "plating"...maybe if you stacked their food on a pretty pyramid design and added a sprig of endive they would be happier*...parsley might do.:innocent:


:HistericalSmiley: OMG Sylvia- I can actually imagine this! Your fluffs have it MADE with the nice bedding and fine china 



lmillette said:


> I thought Opey was strange with his eating. We put his food in a bowl and when he is really hungry he will eat it from the bowl but I mostly have to dump some of it on the floor. He will eat the bits off the floor, then he will eat the remaining food in bowl from the bowl ... Silly boy!!!


Lindsay-- Obi and Opey are alike! I have to literally throw a few pieces on the floor in front of the bowl to entice him sometimes and then he goes for the bowl after :-D

I'm glad to hear that Obi's not the only foodie weirdo around here


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

You guys have really got me thinking this a.m. (not on my exams though...which is what I should be doing right now LOL! :w00t. Bella has turned into the trash Diva lately. The other day I came home to the trash can pulled out from under the sink cabinet and trash EVERYWHERE in the kitchen... ugggh. She's hardly touched her food much lately. I've been thinking of switching her away from Natural Balance, just to try to get some weight on her tiny little frame. Maybe I will try the kibble on a plate first, then after that, start exploring other options. She will eat if she's starving, but I think she's decided that Natural Balance is just is not for her.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

lmillette said:


> I thought Opey was strange with his eating. We put his food in a bowl and when he is really hungry he will eat it from the bowl but I mostly have to dump some of it on the floor. He will eat the bits off the floor, then he will eat the remaining food in bowl from the bowl ... Silly boy!!!


Laurel and Violet are the same way! I start by sprinkling some on the flood, then when they've finished that, they'll go to the bowl! Two of my fluffs (at the bridge) carried every single piece of kibble out of the bowl to another room before eating it!


----------



## Nervusrek (Apr 17, 2012)

"Plating" for "Foodie Weirdos"...sounds like a great title for a Maltese cookbook.

:Sooo cute:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> Lindsay-- Obi and Opey are alike! I have to literally throw a few pieces on the floor in front of the bowl to entice him sometimes and then he goes for the bowl after :-D
> 
> I'm glad to hear that Obi's not the only foodie weirdo around here


They do seem to have quite a lot in common!! Silly boys!! :HistericalSmiley:



Summergirl73 said:


> You guys have really got me thinking this a.m. (not on my exams though...which is what I should be doing right now LOL! :w00t. Bella has turned into the trash Diva lately. The other day I came home to the trash can pulled out from under the sink cabinet and trash EVERYWHERE in the kitchen... ugggh. She's hardly touched her food much lately. I've been thinking of switching her away from Natural Balance, just to try to get some weight on her tiny little frame. Maybe I will try the kibble on a plate first, then after that, start exploring other options. She will eat if she's starving, but I think she's decided that Natural Balance is just is not for her.


Opey was a pretty picky eater for a while. He is on Fromm now and he loves it!! The kibble is nice an small. Bella may like that dog food. :thumbsup:



Furbabies mom said:


> Laurel and Violet are the same way! I start by sprinkling some on the flood, then when they've finished that, they'll go to the bowl! Two of my fluffs (at the bridge) carried every single piece of kibble out of the bowl to another room before eating it!


Isn't it so funny how particular they are!! My Basset takes a mouth full and drops it on the living room floor, goes back to her bowl eats everything and then goes to get the pile on the living room floor... Silly silly girl.


----------

